# PHILIPPINES - school or course for tshirt printing..



## carlo2426 (Jan 28, 2011)

gud day sa mga kababayan ko!

tanong ko lng sana kng meron ba kayo alam na short course para sa screen printing or heat press printing dito manila na pwede ko pasukan..or even seminars..

ayoko ko kasi masayang ung investment kaya gusto ko sana kahit papano may pag-aaralan ako kahit basics..wala kasi ko makita sa net kaya dito ko na lng sa inyo itatanong..

maraming salamat and keep on printing!!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

negoeskwela. Meron din sa iba na nagooffer ng seminars.

Browse browse ka rin dito at search.


----------



## carlo2426 (Jan 28, 2011)

thank you very much sir BJ!

nkita kna negoskwela kaso di nmn updated ung website nila pati page sa FB, siguro check check kna din..dream ko talaga tshirt printing business, kng pwede nga lng pagsabayin ko silk screen pti heat press kaso baka mabaliw ako sa dami ng techniques kaya gusto ko konting aral..

tanong kna din sir kung ano mas maganda ko unahin, silk screen or heat press,ano ba dun mas madali para sa mga baguhan..tsaka ok lng ba download ako sa websites ng mga vectors tapos un ung designs ko sa tshirt, db ako madedemanda dun?

thank you sir at sensya na sa dami ng tanong!!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Email mo negoeskwela at request yung schedule.

Iba kasi ang market ng heat press at silkscreen pero kung sa bilis gawin, heat transfers. Mas madaming steps kasi ang silkscreen although iyan ang masmatibay.

Karamihan bawal pero kung small scale ka lang di naman siguro mapapansin. May mga free designs din. Search mo free t-shirt designs at gamitin ang iba;t ibang keywords.


----------



## yohan12 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sir Carlo, if you have the patience to read you could learn a lot dito sa TSF. search mo lng mga thread sa mga printing concerns mo, there are threads n my link n sa you tube para mas mabilis maintindihan, and the best thing is you could ask yung mga master's dito like Brojames and sure open hand ka nilang sasagutin! Iv tried training sa TESDA before, it helps but mejo basic lng. Iv learned a lot of technique here in TSF from basic to a more complicated printing. Tyagaan lng sir and a little investment sa trial and error. hehe. Goodluck, happy printing!


----------



## carlo2426 (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks yohan..sayang nmn ung alam ko sa Photoshop kng di ko magagamit tsaka noon pa gusto kna mg tshirt printing..
thanks ulit!

happy printing!!


----------



## adonismobby (Nov 15, 2016)

sir nag tuturo po ba kau ng silk screen ?


----------

